# Ati radeon hd 4650



## 420 santosh (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi guys,
            i have an ati radeon hd 4650 graphic card..it is very nice and i can accelarate crysis game to a resolution of 1600*900 pixels keeping all the parameters high..not only crysis even other games like mafia 2 all gets executed in a similar way..so can u please give me a small review on that card and also how much would u rate it on a scale of 5..???   and it is an XFX version


----------



## IronCruz (Nov 29, 2010)

Here u go santy....


I would rate ur graphic card 3/5.


----------



## 420 santosh (Nov 29, 2010)

@ironcruz so that means u know about the card..eh


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

if the price is below or 3k, its 4.5/5. 0.5 missing cause its XFX.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 29, 2010)

@ *Santosh* - Buddy even I have the same card(XFX HD4650)!!But is it that good?
I'm planning to upgrade to either 5770 or 6850 depending on the cash I save up.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2010)

420 santosh said:


> Hi guys,
> i have an ati radeon hd 4650 graphic card..it is very nice and i can accelarate crysis game to a resolution of 1600*900 pixels keeping all the parameters high..not only crysis even other games like mafia 2 all gets executed in a similar way..so can u please give me a small review on that card and also how much would u rate it on a scale of 5..???   and it is an XFX version



your info is misleading - I must say. Don't be naive.

mention clearly how much fps you are getting ( use fraps to measure it ) and what you consider as smooth gameplay

look at the pic below :

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/2/207110/original/image011.png

at 1680*1050 Hd4670 can barely give 16fps so how come you are getting nice fps counts in games with 1600*900 resolution ?


----------



## 420 santosh (Nov 30, 2010)

okie fine...i dint check out using fraps..i will do that..but it works quiet smoother but there is a bit lag..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah,*topgear* is right.4650 is pretty weak & old card,especially if it has DDR2 memory.Playing MAFIA II smoothly at 1600×900 on a 4650 seems & sounds quite far-fetched.


----------



## 420 santosh (Nov 30, 2010)

Yup i used frap and checked out..thanks top gear for enlightening me..!!! 
so how much FPS==smooth gameplay..like i mean how much fps i need to get for a game to be smooth..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

anything between 40-60.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2010)

^^ no, thats too high. its above 30. still above 25 & the gameplay should be enjoyable.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh..I read in guru3d that 40-60 is desirable for smooth gameplay & 30-40 for average yet very playable.Thats the basis of my response.


----------



## 420 santosh (Nov 30, 2010)

40-60 fps..thats very critical..like u need to fund atleast 15k+ for the graphic card i think..gtx 275..gives 36fps in crysis


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

But like Sam said even >25 fps is good enough.Also it depends on what resolution are you playing..


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

420 santosh said:


> Yup i used frap and checked out..thanks top gear for enlightening me..!!!
> so how much FPS==smooth gameplay..like i mean how much fps i need to get for a game to be smooth..



err .. how come that's possible ? Mafia 2 is resource hungry game. What's the cpu you are using ?

What's the driver version you are using - have you OCed your gfx card ?

30 FPS considered as playable and 60 FPS is what called smooth gameplay.

But for strategy Game 23-25 fps do just fine.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

^^Oh no no no...I haven't played MAFIA II.It was *santosh* who had posted that & I was concurring with your opinion.


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 1, 2010)

I am using core2duo 2.0 ghz..with 667mhz--2gb ram.. i am really getting an FPS of *MIN:23 and MAX:28..*..seriously speaking..with full resolution..and *geometry and ambeince details:HIGH* 
but *physx level: in toggle mode*
toggle mode in the sense some chapters i need to switch off physx and vice versa


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me!!!You are playing at 1900×1200 & getting a min fps of 23!!:flu-surprised8:
Even 4670 fails to give that much at that resolution!How is it even possible??
You sure you have 4650?


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 1, 2010)

anyone know how much does this 4650 card costs these days ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 1, 2010)

why do you wanna go for 4650??Its pretty old..Go for 4670 or 5670 512MB...


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 1, 2010)

not 1900*1200 dude... my resolution is *1600*900*..lol


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 1, 2010)

tight budget, don't play many games just want to play GTA 4


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 1, 2010)

gta 4 u need min of 10k graphic card...4650 costs 3.95k


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

420 santosh said:


> gta 4 u need min of 10k graphic card...4650 costs 3.95k



What nonsense !!! the graphics requirement of a game depends on many more things & not on price. that was an absolute noobish comment by you.

HD4650 will play it fine, till you control your **bling** **bling** visual needs. i mean turn off all the visual effects & play below HD resolution. game should run fine.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2010)

You are right. GTA 4 can give upto avg. 34 FPS with med settings at 800*600 resolution. But I've no clue how santosh is getting 23-28 FPS in mafia with 1600*900 resolution.



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Oh no no no...I haven't played MAFIA II.It was *santosh* who had posted that & I was concurring with your opinion.



that was a mistake. I replied that to post No.9 by santosh. Anyway corrected that post.


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 2, 2010)

Gta 4 can never give such fps at 1024*768 i checked out in mine...i get only 21fps at that setting with everything low..and i am getting 23-28 fps in mafia 2 at max resolution..really..this is not noobish
but with physx off in some chapters and on in some chapters


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

It was 800*600 - edited the post and with low settings it would give you avg. 43 fps @ 800*600.

Maybe your CPU is bottlenecking GTA IV performance - GPU 4 is cpu hungry game which needs a good quad core CPU for improved performance.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 3, 2010)

But I still don't get how is he getting 23-28 fps while playing MAFIA II!!


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 3, 2010)

Seriously dude i am not jokin or anything..i seriously get an fps of *23-28* in m2...

@topgear ya..i add to your opinion that gta 4 is a cpu hungry game..
by the ways how about 5670 gfx card..is it great or something like that...??

please tell me something about* ATI RADEON 5670*

and also how much does it cost..???


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ HD5670 is a very good gfx card and it can give performance close to a 9800GT. It runs cool, it's the best gfx card out in the market which don't require any additional power through power connector. Overall a HD5670 is worthy upgrade from your current gfx card.

A 1GB GDDR5 ( 512MB version is very hard to find now ) based HD5670 from Sapphire can be bought at 5.3k


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

Mafia II has a benchmark mode, try running it. it will tell the true picture, imo.

HD 5670 will be a worthy upgrade from your current GPU.


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 4, 2010)

^^guys 5670 gfx card costs 6.5k for 512mb and 7.5k for 1gb itseems i checked out in NET and EBAY...and other sites


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

No, it doesn't.

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5670 -1GB

MSI 5670 1 GB


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 4, 2010)

Dont go for online buying. Check some local shops in ur area.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

IronCruz said:


> Dont go for online buying. Check some local shops in ur area.


Wrong.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 4, 2010)

If stuffs aint available at local retailers then online buying is the way to go.
Moreover shops like theitwares,smc & all provide good & prompt service.So no worries.


----------



## 420 santosh (Dec 5, 2010)

and i think hd 4650 performance is near to 9600gt..like how 5670 is near to 9800gt...!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2010)

^^ nope. 9600GT 512Mb beats HD4670 1Gb. so HD4650 no chance against 9600GT. actually HD4650 ties with 9500GT 512Mb DDR2/3 usually.


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2010)

^^ that's correct.


----------

